
Firefox 45 Release Notes - cmpb
https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/45.0/releasenotes/
======
plugnburn
Mozilla was the only browser vendor that introduced ES6 features not only
before actually fixing row-wrap flexboxes, but even before implementing <input
type=number>... and now again. Who needs those ES6 classes as long as they are
natively supported in FF only?

Push API is a good thing though.

Waiting for an official Arch Linux package.

